# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  μετασχηματιστής 12v

## lucky13

Έπεσε στα χέρια μου ο εν λογο μετασχηματιστής.. Ο συγκεκριμένος ειναι 12v, απλα δεν εχω ιδεα πως συνδέετε μπορει καποιος να βοηθίσει? επίσης βγάζει 12v DC ή AC στην έξοδο?

----------


## tasosmos

Σκετος μετασχηματιστης ειναι, 12V AC βγαζει δεν θα μπορουσε να βγαζει DC. Δες το σχετικο αρθρο στην θεωρια για τροφοδοτικα.

Οσον αφορα το πως συνδεεται μετρα με ενα πολυμετρο σε Ω ανα 2 τα πανω και τα κατω ακρα. Το ζευγος με αντισταση της ταξης ΚΩ ειναι η εισοδος για 220V, η εξοδος 12V θα εχει αντισταση μερικα Ω μοναχα.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

ΟΙ μετ/τές δέχονται/βγάζουν μόνο AC. Ασχολήσου πρώτα με κατασκευές που λειτουργούν με μπαταρίες ή έτοιμα ΠΑΚ και μετά με επικίνδυνες τάσεις

----------


## lucky13

Ναι χαζο αυτο για το dc τωρα που το σκέφτομαι.. οκ οποτε θα βαλω ενα 7085 με 100uF και 10uF , για την γέφυρα τι διοδους να βαλω? 4x1N4007 κανουν?

----------


## chip

κάνουν οι 1n4007 αλλά ο πυκνωτής των 100μF που είπες είναι λίγο. Θα βάλεις τουλάχιστον 1000μF ή καλύτερα 2200μF

----------


## Alexandros84

> Σκετος μετασχηματιστης ειναι, 12V AC βγαζει δεν θα μπορουσε να βγαζει DC. Δες το σχετικο αρθρο στην θεωρια για τροφοδοτικα.
> 
> Οσον αφορα το πως συνδεεται μετρα με ενα πολυμετρο σε Ω ανα 2 τα πανω και τα κατω ακρα. Το ζευγος με αντισταση της ταξης ΚΩ ειναι η εισοδος για 220V, η εξοδος 12V θα εχει αντισταση μερικα Ω μοναχα.



Δε νομίζω η αντίσταση του τύλιγματος ενος Μ/Τ να φτάνει τις τιμές των ΚΩ , αφου τα τυλίγματα φτιάχνοντε απο χαλκό ( μικρή αντίσταση).

----------


## tasosmos

Μετρα εναν...  :Wink: 
Τα τυλιγματα ειναι απο χαλκο αλλα στο πρωτευον εχεις εκατονταδες σπειρες απο πολυ ψιλο συρμα.

Εκτος αυτου σκεψου το απλουστερα, αν ειχαν μικρη αντισταση τοτε οι μετασχηματιστες θα ψηνοντουσαν αφου θα ειχες μεγαλη καταναλωση ενεργειας πανω στο πρωτευον.

Τιμες γυρω στο 1ΚΩ ειναι τυπικες για μετασχηματιστες σαν αυτον. (Μιλαμε για το πρωτευον παντα)

btw θυμηθηκα οτι η amarad συνηθως εχει το πρωτευον στα κατω πινακια.

----------


## lucky13

1.16 kΩ ειναι τωρα που το μέτρησα και η αλλες μερικα Ω.. Οσον αφορα τον εναν πυκνωτή βρηκα αυτο το σχέδιο.. http://www.discovercircuits.com/PDF-FILES/240VAC5VDC.PDF ουτε 470uF που εχει αυτος δεν κανει?

----------


## tasosmos

Θα δουλευει παλι απλα θα εχεις μεγαλυτερη κυματωση.
Απλα αντικατεστησε τον 470uF με εναν 1000uF/25V.
Δεν ειναι κατι το ιδιαιτερο απο αποψη κοστους αν σκεφτεσαι αυτο, το πολυ να εχει 1€.
Επισης καλο ειναι να βαλεις και καναν 100nF κεραμικο στην εξοδο.

----------


## lucky13

Οκ ευχαριστώ πολυ για τις απαντήσεις με κάλυψαν πλήρως.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Μετρα εναν... 
> Τα τυλιγματα ειναι απο χαλκο αλλα στο πρωτευον εχεις εκατονταδες σπειρες απο πολυ ψιλο συρμα.
> 
> *Εκτος αυτου σκεψου το απλουστερα, αν ειχαν μικρη αντισταση τοτε οι μετασχηματιστες θα ψηνοντουσαν αφου θα ειχες μεγαλη καταναλωση ενεργειας* πανω στο πρωτευον.
> 
> Τιμες γυρω στο 1ΚΩ ειναι τυπικες για μετασχηματιστες σαν αυτον. (Μιλαμε για το πρωτευον παντα)
> 
> btw θυμηθηκα οτι η amarad συνηθως εχει το πρωτευον στα κατω πινακια.




 Η αντίσταση εξαρτάται απο την ισχύ του Μ/Τ, μεγάλης ισχύος μετ/τες έχουν μικρότερη αντίσταση, δεν σημαίνει ότι ψήνονται

----------


## tasosmos

Ναι αλλα οι μεγαλοι εχουν μεγαλυτερη επιφανεια ψυξης και εκτος αυτου εχουν πολυ μεγαλυτερη επαγωγικη αντισταση λογω μεγαλυτερου πυρηνα.

----------


## blueriver

Αλλο ενα πρακτικο ειναι 
Aν μπορεις να δεις τα χαλκοσυρματα τα 220 volt ειναι τα ψηλα χαλκοσυρματα και τα 12 volt ειναι με χονδρα χαλκοσυρματα.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Ναι αλλα οι μεγαλοι εχουν μεγαλυτερη επιφανεια ψυξης και εκτος αυτου εχουν πολυ μεγαλυτερη επαγωγικη αντισταση λογω μεγαλυτερου πυρηνα.



Σωςτα δεν μπορούσε να είναι διαφορετικά, αλλά αναφαίρεις σαν επιχείρημα :

*"Εκτος αυτου σκεψου το απλουστερα, αν ειχαν μικρη αντισταση τοτε οι μετασχηματιστες θα ψηνοντουσαν αφου θα ειχες μεγαλη καταναλωση ενεργειας πανω στο πρωτευον."
*
εκτος αυτού αν το πάρεις αντίστροφα δηλαδή τα 12 να είναι πρωτεύων : είσοδος =χαμηλή αντίσταση

----------


## lucky13

Λοιπον έφτιαξα κανονικα το κύκλωμα το οποιο τροφοδοτεί εναν atmega8 ο οποιος ελεγχει ενα ρελε.Απο τα 2 pin του μετασχηματιστή (αυτα που εχουν 220v) παίρνω και ρευμα για το ρελε. Το κυκλωμα δουλευει κανονικα απλα οταν ανοίγει/κλίνει το ρελε, καποιες φορες ο atmega8 κανει reset. Επισης αυτο γινετε και οταν στο πολυμπριζο που ειναι πανω η μπριζα για το συγκεκριμένο σύστημα τοποθετηθεί καποια αλλη διπλα. Προφανώς δηλαδη κανει καποια πτωση τασης η κατι τετοιο με αποτελεσμα να κανει reset ο atmega. Τι μπορω να κανω για να εχω απόλυτα σταθερη ταση? Με εναν πολυμπριζο σταθεροποιητη απο αυτα που πουλανε σε μαγαζια με υπολογιστες θα κανω δουλεια?
Στο κυκλωμα εβαλα τελικα πυκνωτη 2200μF και μετα ενα LM7805 με εναν πυκνωτή 100μF στην εξοδο του.

----------


## lucky13

Αν μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος θα του ειμαι υπόχρεος γιατι εχω βγάλει τα μάτια μου να ψάχνω τι φταίει χωρις να εχω βρει τιποτα..

----------


## sakis

αποστολη  .... εχουμε ξανατρακαριστει σε διαφορα ποστ και εχω να σου πω οτι κατα την γνωμη μου λες πραγματα  τα οποια ειναι βιαστικα , δεν εχουν σοβαροτητα και πολλες φορες ειναι λαθος .....

----ωμικη αντισταση  δεν μπορεις να μετρησεις πραγματικα σε εναν μετασχηματιστη διοτ η αντισταση του μετασχηματιστη εξαρταται αμεσα απο την συχνοτητα του ρευματος που περναει μεσα απο αυτον  ....εναλλακτικα ενας και μονο λογος υπαρχει να χρησιμοποιησουμε το ωμομετρο σε εναν μετασχηματιστη για να δουμε αν εχει καποια διαρροη η για να παρουμε μια ενδειξη  αν το τυλιγμα ειναι κομμενο ....

----- η αντισταση που παορυσιαζει ενα τυλιγμα δεν εξαρταται απο το μεγεθος του μετασχηματιστη αλλα απο την ταση που εχει στην εισοδο η στην εξοδο  για παραδειγμα ενας μετασχηματιστης ο οποιος εχει 220/12 στα 2,500 βαττ ειναι πιαθανον αν μετρησεις με το ωμομετρο το πρωτευων να σου βγαζει μια αντισταση τυπου 1-1,2 ωμ  και στο δευετρεων μερικα μιλλιωμ ( χιλοστα του ωμ )  

----με την λογικη αυτη και με τοσο χαμηλη αντισταση το αναμενομενο θα ηταν με το που τον βαλεις στην πριζα να κανει τσαφ ....ΑΛΛΑ δεν κανει..... Γιατι ???? γιατι το οργανο που μετρας εσυ μετραει με DC  αντιθετα το ρευμα που περναει μεσα απο τον μετασχηματιστη ειναι εναλασσομενο 50ΗΖ ....

θα ηθελα να προσεχεις περισσοτερο .... το  παλλικαρι που σε "διαβασε" ειναι νεαρος και προσπαθει απο εμας να μαθει ....εχουμε υποχρεωση αυτο που λεμε να ειναι σωστο .... οχι περιπου ουτε ισως

----------


## gep58

> *η αντισταση που παορυσιαζει ενα τυλιγμα δεν εξαρταται απο το μεγεθος του μετασχηματιστη* αλλα απο την ταση που εχει στην εισοδο η στην εξοδο για παραδειγμα ενας μετασχηματιστης ο οποιος εχει 220/12 στα 2,500 βαττ ειναι πιαθανον αν μετρησεις με το ωμομετρο το πρωτευων να σου βγαζει μια αντισταση τυπου 1-1,2 ωμ και στο δευετρεων μερικα μιλλιωμ ( χιλοστα του ωμ )



Sakis, 
εδώ νομίζω δεν τα λές και τόσο σωστά.
Πάρε για παράδειγμα ένα μετ/στή 230V/12V 1,8VA και μέτρα ωμικά τα τυλίγματα.

Ίδια η τάση πρωτεύοντος ίδια και η τάση του δευτερεύοντος, διαφέρει μόνο η ισχύς δηλ. το μέγεθος. 
Τι συμπαίρασμα βγάζεις:
Κάνω την παρέμβαση για να μην μπερδεύουμε τους μαθαίνοντες με τα γραφόμενά μας...

gep58

----------


## lucky13

Ανεβάζω και το σχήμα του μετασχηματιστή όπως το εχω φτιάξει γιατι αυτο νομίζω ειναι η αιτία που προκαλεί αυτο που περιγράφω στο προηγούμενο post..

----------


## gep58

Δημήτρη,
αυτό το πρόβλημα υπάρχει γιατί περνούν τα spikes απο τα ανοιγο-κλεισήματα των επαφών του ρελέ ή άλλων διακοπτών στην πλευρά του μC.
Πρόσθεσε απο ένα 100n παράλληλα στους ηλεκτρολυτικούς εισόδου-εξόδου, βάλε ένα δικτύωμα R-C (100Ω/0,5W+100n/275V~ X2) παράλληλα στην ανοικτή επαφή του ρελέ, ένα πυκνωτή 100n/275V~ X2 παράλληλα στο πρωτεύον του μετ/στή και δοκίμασε.
Αν συνεχίζει το πρόβλημα θα πρέπει να τοποθετήσεις και κάποιο καλύτερο φίλτρο στην είσοδο του μετ/στή ή να προστατέψεις περισσότερο από τις αιχμές, το λογικό μέρος της κατασκευής, χωρίς να μπορώ να σου υποδείξω ακριβώς με ποιόν τρόπο.

gep58

----------


## lucky13

Ευχαριστω πολυ για την απάντηση..Εφτιαξα ενα σχεδιο πιστεύω ειναι αυτο που λες..αυτο που δεν καταλαβα ειναι που μπαινει ο πυκνωτής παράλληλα στο πρωτευον που λες.. :Confused1:

----------


## panosssvent19

Έχει δίκιο ο Σάκης Αντίσταση πηνίου Ζ(πηνίου)=jωL+τις κάποιες ωμικές αντιστάσεις που παρουσιάζει που θεωρούνται αμελητέες

----------


## Αποστόλης1

[QUOTE=sakis;351794]
αποστολη  .... εχουμε ξανατρακαριστει σε διαφορα ποστ και εχω να σου πω οτι κατα την γνωμη μου λες πραγματα  τα οποια ειναι βιαστικα , δεν εχουν σοβαροτητα και πολλες φορες ειναι λαθος .....

*Με κατηγορείς για έλλειψη σοβαρότητας, με λανθασμένες θέσεις πολές φορές (πάλι καλά που δεν είναι πάντα) και βιασύνη. Πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι εσυ έχεις μελετήσει τουλάχιστον αυτά που γράφεις εδώ.  

Και γράφεις προς επιμόρφωση των νεαρών των 700 Ε που "υπερασπίζεσε": 
*
----*ωμικη αντισταση*  δεν μπορεις να μετρησεις πραγματικα σε εναν μετασχηματιστη διοτ η αντισταση του μετασχηματιστη *εξαρταται αμεσα απο την συχνοτητα* του ρευματος που περναει μεσα απο αυτον  ....εναλλακτικα ενας και μονο λογος υπαρχει να χρησιμοποιησουμε το ωμομετρο σε εναν μετασχηματιστη για να δουμε αν εχει καποια διαρροη η για να παρουμε μια ενδειξη  αν το τυλιγμα ειναι κομμενο ....

*Η "ωμική αντίσταση" R αποσα ξέρω εγώ επιρεάζεται από την συχνότητα, μόνο στο επιδερμικό φαινόμενο* 

----- η αντισταση που παορυσιαζει ενα τυλιγμα δεν εξαρταται απο το μεγεθος του μετασχηματιστη αλλα απο την ταση που εχει στην εισοδο η στην εξοδο  για παραδειγμα ενας μετασχηματιστης ο οποιος εχει 220/12 στα 2,500 βαττ ειναι πιαθανον αν μετρησεις με το ωμομετρο το πρωτευων να σου βγαζει μια αντισταση τυπου 1-1,2 ωμ  και στο δευετρεων μερικα μιλλιωμ ( χιλοστα του ωμ )  

*Η αντίσταση που παρουσιάζουν τα τυλίγματα για δεδομένες τάσεις είναι αντιστρόφως ανάλογες της ισχύος του δηλ του μεγέθους του.*
 

----με την λογικη αυτη και με τοσο χαμηλη αντισταση το αναμενομενο θα ηταν με το που τον βαλεις στην πριζα να κανει *τσαφ* ....*ΑΛΛΑ δεν κανει.*....* Γιατι* ???? γιατι το οργανο που μετρας εσυ μετραει με DC  αντιθετα το ρευμα που περναει μεσα απο τον μετασχηματιστη ειναι εναλασσομενο 50ΗΖ ....

*Αυτό που εμποδίζει το "τσαφ" είναι η Ζ επαγωγική αντίσταση(αντίδραση) και όχι η ωμική*


θα ηθελα να προσεχεις περισσοτερο .... το  παλλικαρι που σε "διαβασε" ειναι νεαρος *και προσπαθει απο εμας να μαθει ....εχουμε υποχρεωση* αυτο που λεμε να ειναι σωστο .... οχι περιπου ουτε ισως

*Επομένως οι προτροπές σου, επιστρέφουν προτίστως σε σένα που θέλεις να επιβάλεις ότι νομίζεις σωστό ίσως για την δημιουργία προφίλ "προφέσορα" 
για να βρείς πρoσωπικό με "3,60" με την ελπίδα ότι θα μαθητεύσουν σε αρχιμάστορα.
Σε κάτι που δεν είμαι σίγουρος αλλά τυχόν απαντήσεις μου φαίνοντε λανθασμένες λέω "νομίζω" ή "μήπως".

Πάω να συνεχίσω τα ούζα μου
*

----------


## gep58

> Ευχαριστω πολυ για την απάντηση..Εφτιαξα ενα σχεδιο πιστεύω ειναι αυτο που λες..αυτο που δεν καταλαβα ειναι που μπαινει ο πυκνωτής παράλληλα στο πρωτευον που λες..



Δημήτρη έκανα τις αλλαγές στο σχέδιο...




> Έχει δίκιο ο Σάκης Αντίσταση πηνίου Ζ(πηνίου)=jωL+*τις κάποιες ωμικές αντιστάσεις που παρουσιάζει που θεωρούνται αμελητέες*



panosssvent19,
όταν μετρήσεις ωμικά τον μετ/στή που έβαλα για παράδειγμα και βρεις στο πρωτεύον ~3kΩ και στο δευτερεύον ~10Ω, ούτε mΩ είναι, ούτε Ω είναι, ούτε πιστεύω αμελητέες είναι.

Την ωμική αντίσταση στα τυλίγματα μικρού μεγέθους (μικρής ισχύος) μετ/στών δεν μπορείς να την αποφύγεις εκ κατασκευής, γιατί οι διάμετροι των συρμάτων είναι πολύ μικρές από τη μια και ο αριθμός σπειρών πολύ μεγάλος απο την άλλη. Ως εκ τούτου θα υπάρχει αυξημένη ωμική αντίσταση και όχι αμελητέα.
Μάλιστα αν έχετε προσέξει, αυτοί οι μετ/στές (καλής ποιότητας) έχουν ένα σύμβολο τυπωμένο επάνω τους -2 κύκλοι που μπαίνει ο ένας μέσα στον άλλο και ένα πλάγιο Π που εφάπτεται στον τελευταίο- που σημαίνει αντοχή στο βραχυκύκλωμα. 
Αυτό το πετυχαίνουν όχι γιατί έχουν κάποιο μυστικό εσωτερικά, αλλα είναι υπολογισμένοι με την ωμική αντίσταση που παρουσιάζουν να αντέχουν για αρκετή ώρα και την θερμοκρασία που αναπτύσσουν.

gep58

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Έχει δίκιο ο Σάκης Αντίσταση πηνίου Ζ(πηνίου)=jωL+τις κάποιες ωμικές αντιστάσεις που παρουσιάζει που θεωρούνται αμελητέες




Διάβασε την απάντησή μου και άνοιξε κανα βιβλίο αν ενδιαφερεσαι να μάθεις γιατί όπως βλέπεις ο καθε ένας λέει ότι θέλει. *Άλλο η ωμική αντίσταση και άλλο η σύνθετη.*

----------


## panosssvent19

Όποιος ενδιαφέρετε εδώ

----------


## lucky13

Ευχαριστώ πολύ gep58  :Thumbup:  Θα τα δοκιμάσω αυριο και βλεπουμε ελπιζω να στρωσει με αυτές τις αλλαγές

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Έχει δίκιο ο Σάκης Αντίσταση πηνίου Ζ(πηνίου)=jωL+τις κάποιες ωμικές αντιστάσεις που παρουσιάζει που θεωρούνται αμελητέες
> Όποιος ενδιαφέρετε εδώ



 Μάλλον έχεις μπερδέψει τι λέω εγώ και τι ο σακις, 

 Η παραπομπή σου λέει:
  V=L*dI/dt

 κι'εσύ γράφεις:
 " Ζ(πηνίου)=jωL+τις κάποιες ωμικές αντιστάσεις που παρουσιάζει που θεωρούνται αμελητέες"

Δηλαδή αυτά που υποστηρίζω.
 Κάποιος άλλος θέλει να επιβάλει την δική του θεωρία, όχι εγώ. 

 Την ωμική αντίσταση την παραλείπουμε είτε γιατί είναι πολύ μικρότερη της Ζ είτε γιατί θεωρούμε τον Μετ/στή ιδανικό.

----------


## FILMAN

Αποστόλη, είσαι πολύ σωστός.

----------


## sakis

ουτε καν θα ασχοληθω ...και απο οτι καταλαβα κακως ασχοληθηκα απο την αρχη ...

περαστικα σου ....

----------


## sakis

φιλλιπε ...καλο θα ηταν να ξαναδιαβασεις το ποστ γιατι δεν εχεις καταλαβει ποια ειναι η διαφορα σε αυτα που λεω με τον αποστολη ...

απο την αλλη το να καθομαι να τα ξαναεξηγω δεν νομιζω οπτι υπαρχει λογος ..υπαρχει και το wikipedia

----------


## FILMAN

> φιλλιπε ...καλο θα ηταν να ξαναδιαβασεις το ποστ γιατι δεν εχεις καταλαβει ποια ειναι η διαφορα σε αυτα που λεω με τον αποστολη ...
> 
> απο την αλλη το να καθομαι να τα ξαναεξηγω δεν νομιζω οπτι υπαρχει λογος ..υπαρχει και το wikipedia



Σάκη από την αρχή το έχω διαβάσει. Αυτά που λες για την ωμική αντίσταση των μετασχηματιστών είναι λάθος.

----------


## sakis

οκ   δεν εχω προβλημα ....πιστευε οτι σε βολευει καλυτερα

----------


## FILMAN

Σάκη, η ωμική αντίσταση ενός πηνίου μετριέται σε συχνότητα 0. Η ωμική λέμε...

----------


## sakis

*Επομένως οι προτροπές σου, επιστρέφουν προτίστως σε σένα που θέλεις να επιβάλεις ότι νομίζεις σωστό ίσως για την δημιουργία προφίλ "προφέσορα"* 
*για να βρείς πρoσωπικό με "3,60" με την ελπίδα ότι θα μαθητεύσουν σε αρχιμάστορα*

 μην ξανασχοληθεις με το τι κανω εγω στην επιχειρηση μου 

πληροφοριακα στην επιχειρηση μου και μετα απο το ποστ των διαφορων ηλιθιων των 700 ευρω  βρεθηκε ενα παλληκαρι το οποιο ειναι μελος του φορουμ  ειναι μαστορακι απο μονο του και δεν χχρειαζεται κανενα αλλο μαστορα και για αυτο παιρνει 1200 τον μηνα + ασφαλεια +ικα +ρεπο + εξοδα μετακινησης γιατι ειχε τα @@ να ερθει απο την νικαια να πιασει δουλεια 

οποτε ανοιξε κανα βιβλιο και κανε μας την χαρη

----------


## sakis

> Σάκη, η ωμική αντίσταση ενός πηνίου μετριέται σε συχνότητα 0. Η ωμική λέμε...



 μεχρι εδω ηταν .... πιστευε οτι σε βολευει καλυτερα 

καληνυχτα

----------


## FILMAN

> μεχρι εδω ηταν .... πιστευε οτι σε βολευει καλυτερα 
> 
> καληνυχτα



Εντάξει... Αφού αυτό που λέω είναι λάθος, τι να κάνουμε...

----------

